# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  إمبراطورية مالي الإسلامية وسيرة أغنى سلطان في العالم

## أبو مريم السني

*إمبراطورية مالي الإسلامية وسيرة أغنى سلطان في العالم
السلطان منسا موسي (569 - 874هـ = 1200 - 1469م)أسس هذه السلطنة شعب زنجى أصيل هو شعب «الماندنجوه»، أو «الماندنجو» ومعناها «المتكلمون بلغة الماندى»، ويطلق «الفولانى» على هذا الشعب اسم «مالى»، ويلقبه المؤرخون العرب بلقب «مليل» أو «ملل»، وتقع سلطنة «مالى» بين بلاد «برنو» شرقًا والمحيط الأطلسى غربًا وجبال البربر شمالا و «فوتاجالون» جنوبًا.

وقد اشتهرت باسم بلاد «التكرور» وهى أحد أقاليمها الخمسة التي اشتملت عليها المملكة زمن قوتها وازدهارها، وكان كل إقليم منها عبارة عن مملكة مستقلة استقلالا ذاتيا، لكنها تخضع لسلطان «مالى»، وهذه الأقاليم الخمسة حسبما ذكرها «القلقشندى»:
1 - «مالى»، ويتوسط أقاليم المملكة.
2 - «صوصو»، ويقع إلى الجنوب من «مالى».
3 - «غانة»، ويقع شمال «مالى» ويمتد إلى «المحيط الأطلسى».
4 - «كوكو»، ويقع شرق إقليم «مالى».
5 - «تكرور»، ويقع غرب «مالى» حول «نهر السنغال».

ولايعرف إلا القليل عن نشأة مملكة «مالى» ويتلخص فى أنه فى نحو منتصف القرن الحادى عشر الميلادى تقريبًا اعتنق ملوك «الماندنجو» فى «كانجابا» (مالى) الإسلام، وأنشئوا دُوَيلة صغيرة انفصلت عن مملكة «غانة»، وظفرت بنوع من الاستقلال الذاتى، مستغلة الصراع الذى نشب بين المرابطين ومملكة «غانة» واستطاع ملوك «كانجابا» أن يوسعوا مملكتهم فى أوائل القرن الثالث عشر فى اتجاه الجنوب والجنوب الشرقى، مما أثار حفيظة ملك «الصوصو»، الذى أخذ يعمل للسيطرة على مملكة «كانجابا» الناشئة وكادت جهوده تكلل بالنجاح، بعد أن استطاع القضاء على دولة «غانة» الإسلامية عام (600هـ = 1203م)، لكن «سندياتا» ملك «كانجابا» الذى اشتهر باسم «مارى جاطة» (627 - 653هـ = 1230 - 1255م) استطاع أن يقهر ملك «الصوصو»، وأن يقتله فى إحدى المعارك عام (632هـ = 1235م) وأن يضم بلاده إليه، ثم وسَّع نفوذه شمالا واستولى على البقية  الباقية من مملكة «غانة» عام (638هـ= 1240م)، وبذلك يعتبر هذا الملك المؤسس الحقيقى لسلطنة «مالى» الإسلامية.

وقد برزت سلطنة «مالى» فى سماء الحياة السياسية فى غربى إفريقيا كأعظم ماتكون، واتخذت حاضرة جديدة لها، ترمز إلى الدولة وإلى نفوذها وقوتها النامية وهى عاصمتها الجديدة «نيانى» أو «مالى»، بدلا من عاصمتها القديمة «جارب»، وتقع العاصمة الجديدة على أحد روافد «نهر النيجر».

استمرت حركة التوسُّع بعد ذلك، ففى عهد «منسى ولى» (653 - 669هـ = 1255 - 1270م) خليفة «مارى جاطة» استولى قواده على منطقة «وانجارة» الغنية بمناجم الذهب، كما استولوا على مدينتى «بامبوك» و «بندو»، ولم تتوقَّف الفتوح بعد «منسى ولى»، إنما استمرت فى عهد خلفائه - أيضًا - حتى وصلت الغاية فى عهد ملك «مالى» الشهير «منسا موسى» (712 - 738هـ = 1312 - 1337م) الذى استولت قواته على مدن «ولاته» و «تمبكت» و «جاو» فى «النيجر الأوسط»، وبلغت دولة «مالى» الإسلامية فى عهده ذروة مجدها وقوتها واتساعها، فقد امتدت من بلاد «التكرور» غربًا عند شاطئ «المحيط الأطلسى» إلى منطقة «دندى» ومناجم النحاس فى «تكدة» شرقى «النيجر»، ومن مناجم الملح فى «تغازة» فى الصحراء شمالا إلى «فوتاجالون» ومناجم الذهب فى «نقارة» جنوبًا، كما شملت الحدود الجنوبية منطقة الغابات الاستوائية.

وتقدر مساحة «مالى» زمن السلطان «منسا موسى» بمساحة كل دول غربى أوربا مجتمعة، وتعتبر «مالى» من أعظم الإمبراطوريات فى القرن الرابع عشر الميلادى، وفاقت شهرتها دولة «غانة»؛ من حيث العظمة والقوة والثروة والاتساع والشهرة، فقد ضمَّت داخل حدودها مناجم الذهب والملح والنحاس، وتحكَّمت فى طرق القوافل بين هذه المناجم شمالا وجنوبًا، ونتج عن ذلك ثراء جم، يظهر ذلك من وصف «ابن بطوطة» و «الحسن الوزَّان» لهذه المملكة.

لكن ما كادت الدولة تبلغ الغاية فى القوة حتى بدت عليها مظاهر الضعف؛ فأَغرق الملوك فى الترف، وفقدوا الروح العسكرية، وبدأت أقاليمها تستقل عنها واحدًا بعد الآخر؛ فاستقلَّت «جاو» واستولى «الطوارق» على «أروان» و «ولاته» و «تمبكت»، وبدأ «الولوف» و «التكرور» يُغيرون عليها من الغرب، ودولة «الكانم» من الشرق واستقلّت إمارة «صنغى» التى ورثت مملكة «مالى» وتبوأت مكانتها فى غرب القارة فيما بعد.

وقد بلغ ضعف مملكة «مالى» الغاية فى القرنين الخامس عشر والسادس عشر الميلاديين حين استنجدوا فى عام (886هـ = 1481م) بالعثمانيين، الذين كانوا قد استقروا بالمغرب، ثم بالبرتغاليين الذين كانوا قد أنشئوا لهم مستعمرة على ساحل إفريقيا الغربى، فلم يستجب لهم أحد، وكان «سُنِّى على» سلطان دولة «صنغى» الإسلامية والمؤسس الحقيقى لها قد أوغل فى سلطنة «مالى» فلم يترك بلدًا ولا مدينة فى النصف الشمالى منها إلا حاربه بما فى ذلك مدينة «مالى» نفسها، واحتل «تمبكت» عام (873هـ = 1469م)، ونرى عهد قوة إمبراطورية «مالى» ينتهى فى العام الذى سقطت فيه «تمبكت» فقد أخذت الإمبراطورية تفقد أقاليمها واحدًا إثر الآخر حتى أصبحت فى منتصف القرن السابع عشر الميلادى مجرد دُوَيلة صغيرة فى «كانجابا» كما كانت من قبل. وظلَّت هذه الدولة قائمة حتى ابتلعها الفرنسيون فى عام (1316هـ = 1898م)، بعد أن هزموا آخر زعيم أراد أن يعيد مجد دولة «مالى» الإسلامية، ويوحد شعب «الماندنجو» وهو «سامورى التورى»، ورغم جهاده المستمر فإن الفرنسيين قضوا عليه فى العام نفسه، ونفوه إلى «جابون»؛ حيث مات هناك فى عام (1318هـ = 1900م). 

وقد استطاعت دولة مالى تحقيق كثير من المظاهر الإسلامية.

وأول هذه المظاهر، اتصالها بالقوى الإسلامية المختلفة، وإظهارها لروح الأخوة الإسلامية، وقد ظهر هذا فى سفر سلاطين هذه المملكة إلى مكة لأداء فريضة الحج وزيارة «مصر» فى طريقهم إلى «مكة»، وقد بدت هذه الظاهرة منذ فجر الدولة؛ إذ أشار «القلقشندى» إلى خروج «منساولى بن مارى جاطة» إلى الحج فى عهد السلطان «بيبرس»، وتطورت الصلات بين «مالى» و «مصر» فى عهد السلطان «منسا موسى» الذى يعد موكبه من أروع مواكب الحج التى وفدت على «مصر» فى القرن الثامن الهجرى. 

وقد قدَّر بعض المؤرخين عدد من جاء فى ذلك الموكب بعدة آلاف، وقالوا إن السلطان حمل خمسين ألف أوقية من الذهب وزَّع أكثرها على الناس فى صورة هدايا أو صدقات فى «مصر» و «الحجاز»، وقد بعث إلى الخزانة السلطانية فى «القاهرة» بحمْل كبير من الذهب، وقد أكرمه سلطان «مصر» وبعث إليه بالخِلع وزوَّده بما يحتاج إليه فى سفره إلى «مكة» من الجمال والمتاع والمئونة. 

وكان السلطان «منسا موسى» قد بعث قبل مجيئه إلى «مصر» كتابًا إلى السلطان المملوكى «الناصر محمد» خاطبه فيه بما يدل على التقدير والإخاء، وبعث إليه بخمسة آلاف مثقال من الذهب، مما يدل على عمق الصلات الطيبة وروح الأخوة الإسلامية بين القاهرة وغربى إفريقيا، تلك الصلات التى نشأت عنها علاقات ثقافية وتجارية واسعة وقد انتهز السلطان «منسا موسى» فرصة وجوده فى «مصر»، فابتاع جملة من الكتب الدينية ليوفر لأهل بلاده طرفًا من الثقافة الإسلامية المتفوقة فى «مصر» وقتئذٍ وتبع ذلك رحيل كثير من علماء «مصر» إلى «مالى»، ورحيل علماء «مالى» إلى «مصر»؛ حيث كان لهم رواق فى الأزهر يقيمون فيه يسمى «رواق التكرور». 

ولم تقتصر العلاقات على «مصر» وحدها، بل كان لسلاطين «مالى» علاقات طيبة أيضًا بملوك «المغرب» وترجع العلاقات بين الطرفين إلى زمن بعيد، فيذكر «ابن عذارى» مؤرخ «المغرب» و «الأندلس» الشهير فى كتابه «البيان المغرب فى أخبار الأندلس والمغرب» بعض الهدايا التى كان يرسلها ملوك «السودان الغربى» فى القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين إلى ملوك «بنى زيرى» فى «تونس»، أما سلطان مملكة «مالى» «منسا موسى» فقد أرسل إلى السلطان «أبى الحسن المرينى» يهنئه باستيلائه على «تلمسان»، كما بعث بالسفراء الدائمين إلى مدينة «فاس»، وكانت العلاقات الثقافية مع «المغرب» فى غاية القوة والازدهار، بسبب انتشار مذهب «مالك» فى البلدين. 

وقد امتدت علاقات مملكة «مالى» إلى «الأندلس»، بدليل ما يروى من أن «منسا موسى» استعان بأحد علمائها وهو «أبو إسحاق السهلى» من أهل «غرناطة» فى بناء القصور والمساجد، وإليه يرجع الفضل فى إدخال فن البناء بالآجر فى غربى «السودان»، وبنى مسجدًا عظيمًا فى «جاو» وآخر فى «تمبكت»، كما بنى قصر «منسا موسى» نفسه. 

وكان أهل «مالى» يحتفلون بشهر رمضان وبالأعياد الإسلامية احتفالا كبيرًا، وكان السلطان يوزع الأموال والذهب على القضاة والخطباء والفقهاء وفقراء الناس، ويصف «ابن بطوطة» خروج السلطان لصلاة العيد وصفًا رائعًا لا يقل فخامة وأبهة عن خروج خلفاء «بغداد» و «القاهرة». ويقول إن الأهالى كانوا يواظبون على الصلاة فى الجماعات، وإنهم كانوا يضربون أولادهم إذا ما قصروا فى أدائها، وإنه إذا لم يبكر الإنسان فى الذهاب إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة لم يجد مكانًا لكثرة الزحام.

وبلغ من عمق العقيدة فى نفوسهم أنهم كانوا يلزمون أبناءهم بحفظ القرآن الكريم، وكانوا يضعون قيودًا من الحديد فى أرجلهم إذا ماقصروا فى حفظه، ولا تفك عنهم حتى يحفظوه، ولذلك أتقن كثير من الماليين اللغة العربية، وكان السلطان «منسا موسى» نفسه يجيدها، وكان التعليم لايتم إلا بها كما كانت لغة الحكومة فكانت الوثائق المهمة والمراسلات الدولية لاتكتب إلا بها، كما كانت لغة التجارة والمعاملات، أى أنها كانت اللغة السائدة بجانب اللغات المحلية، مثل لغة «الهوسا» و «صنغى» و «الفولانيين» التى تأثرت باللغة العربية، وتوجد آلاف الكلمات العربية مستخدمة فى شتى مظاهر الحياة فى غرب إفريقيا حتى اليوم، وقد زار الرحالة الإنجليزى «فرانسيس مور» مالى عام (1144هـ = 1731م) ووجد معظم أهل «جمبيا» البريطانية يتكلمون العربية. 

وقد ساعد على ذلك أن سلاطين «مالى» كانوا يكثرون من بناء المساجد التى كانت تتخذ بجانب العبادة مكانًا للعلم والتدريس، ويذكر أن السلطان «منسا موسى» كان يقيم مسجدًا فى كل مكان تدركه فيه صلاة الجمعة إذا كان مسافرًا أو خارج عاصمته، ومن أهم هذه المساجد مسجد أو جامع سنكرى الذى أصبح جامعة علمية فى مدينة «تمبكت»؛ حيث وفد إليه العلماء وطلاب العلم من داخل «مالى» وخارجها، وبلغ من أهمية هذه المساجد أنها أصبحت حرمًا آمنًا، فكان السلطان إذا غضب على أحد من الرعية استجار المغضوب عليه المسجد، وإن لم يتمكن من ذلك يستجير بدار خطيب المسجد، فلا يجد السلطان سبيلا إلا أن يعفو عنه، وهذا يدل على مدى تقدير سلاطين «مالى» للأماكن الدينية وللعلماء، وكان مجلس السلاطين لا ينعقد إلا بحضور العلماء ولا يبت فى رأى إلا بعد مشورتهم، فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك ما قام به سلاطين «مالى» من جهاد لنشر الإسلام وثقافته بين القبائل الوثنية سواء داخل دولتهم أو خارجها، وما قاموا به من أصول عربية مشرقية لأسرتهم الحاكمة وهى أسرة «كيتا»؛ لأدركنا مدى حرص تلك السلطنة وهؤلاء السلاطين على التقاليد الإسلامية ومظاهر الحياة الإسلامية. 
المصدر 
الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي
نقلا عن موسوعة سفير للتاريخ الإسلامياعده وكتبه / هاني الهواري*

----------

